# Daily HGV Road tax for vans over 3500kg



## j50jwr

I've been looking at the various threads about the above, and am asking a simple question, does this daily amount cover for all motorway tolls that day or is there a "normal" mileage related toll as well. I'm assuming it doesn't cover tunnel tolls. 

Many thanks John


----------



## pomme1

I am pretty sure it doesn't cover the major tunnels, but there's definitely no supplementary mileage based tolls to pay. The tax covers it all.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Hi

The Swiss toll charge for a motorhome over 3500kg is 3.25 Swiss Francs per day, with a minimum charge of 25 SFR. You can by a pass that is valid for 10 separate days within a 12 month period costing 32.50 SFR. This is the one I use.

I have never paid anything else for travel through tunnels and so on, although my route in fairly constant, it does include the Seelingberg Tunnel and Gotthard Tunnels at 11km and 17km respectively.

Cheers

Russell

You can pay in SFR, cards or Euro at the border.


----------



## j50jwr

Many Thanks Russell, It seems to be a bargain compared with Austria next door, I'm actually transiting on the way to Croatia, and actually prefer the Belgium-Germany route, but had been put off by the Go box and Austria. I then worked out the French motorway and French / Italy tunnel tolls. Where do you stand on the Gottard tunnel versus over the top. I'm going June.

John


----------



## Rapide561

*Route*

Hi

If I was going to Croatia, I would go....

Calais - Brussels (either via Lille or Ostend), Arlon, Luxembourg - Metz (all of this is toll free and fuel is cheap in Luxembourg - about 88p per litre), then Strasbourg, Mulhouse, Basle, Lucerne, St Gotthard, Chiasso, Milan, Venezia and onwards. Metz - Strasbourg is toll payable, although you can avoid this by going on the D955 and via Chateau Salins, then Molsheim and tolwards Colmar on the motorway. The A35 is toll free.

You should find the St Gotthard pass open in June, and allow an extra hour or so. There is no charge for either afte you have your vignette.

Note though, when you arrive at the Swiss border, the staff may sell you the "usual" vignette for under 3500 kg. They did this when I had a 4000kg Kontiki. I suspect that if it is not blatently obvious that you are over 3500kg, the border staff will do this as it is easier and quicker.

You can check your Italian toll cost at www.autostrade.it - you can avoid a lot of it though if you wish.

Russell


----------



## ob1

John

For clarity please note that vehicles over 3500kg pay a Heavy Goods Vehicle Tax applicable to all Swiss roads. This is the only road charge applied and has nothing to do with toll roads, vignettes, or any other scheme.

I point this out as some over 3500kg drivers try to stick to minor roads thinking they are legally avoiding the motorway and 'A' road toll 'vignette' schemes. This doesn't apply to them but they should have paid the HGV tax anyway.

Have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-62626.html

Ron

Mod Note; url corrected (Removed additional '/' )


----------



## j50jwr

Thanks Ron, the link you sugested doesn't appear to work, at least I cannot access it

John


----------



## bobandjane

Hi this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/swiss_road_tolls_100.pdf

 Bob.


----------



## mjpksp

Hello

I've just started following this thread as I'm off to Switzerland in July. I was suppose to be going with a car and caravan and had pre-purchased 2 vignettes (one for car and one for caravan) but after a dodgy trip to a local caravan/motorhome shop to buy some bits for the caravan and coming away with a motorhome intead :roll: , I'm now having to get up to speed with motorhome talk instead. Anyway I'm a little uncertain at the moment as we collect the motorhome on Friday and according to the books and stuff it's MTPLM is 3500kg but I noticed a little bit of paper on the dash left by the previous owner that said its mass is 3800kg. It could be a typo I guess but from my point of view it's critical that I know what it is for definite. I'll take it to a local weighbridge on Saturday and get it weighed/massed.

If you buy the HGV tax thing, if you are parked up on a campsite and don't move for the day does that count as one of the days? So for example if you buy a 10 day pass you could actually stay for longer so long as you only drive on 10 days?

Any ideas as I'm lost :?


----------



## ob1

I'm afraid that the short answer is no. These taxes are based on the days that the vehicle actually spends in Switzerland, on the road or not.

It's worth remembering that the Heavy Vehicle Tax works out cheaper for up to 12 days than that for a small vehicle (and 24 days against a car/caravan) so long as you are only visiting once per year.

Ron


----------



## mjpksp

So if my MH turns out to be over 3500kg then I can flog both vignettes on ebay and just pay the HGV tax at the border can I? I don't need a vignette as well as the HGV tax?


----------



## ob1

Mark - If your van turns out to be officially over 3500kg then, yes, you should pay the HGV tax as the vignette system will not apply to you. You could try to ask for a refund at the border on the vignettes I suppose, if not then ebay.

Ron


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Hi guys

some expert advice please, going to lausanne etc, towing my goldwing behind a MH over 3.5tonne

Do I pay for Swiss LGV and trailer plus Goldwing, we will be in switzerland for five days

Maybe I need to start saving now

Kind regards

John and Sue


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Hi Guys

I forgot to say that we will be using the Goldwing on the road once in Switzerland (sorry if that obvious)

regards


----------



## ob1

John - I'm not certain but I think you might have to pay a sliding road tax, per day you are in Switzerland, on the trailer depending on it's weight, which cannot be much. Then again they may charge the flat vignette fee of SF40 on the trailer/bike combination as they do with a light caravan being towed by a heavy vehicle. I don't think motor bikes are taxed in themselves.

Please let us know how it pans out in due course.

Ron


----------



## Goldwinger

Hi, we have towed a goldwing to Switerland we had then 3500 ton m/h 
we put a vignette on the M/H then had to put one on the trailer. 

The one on the trailer we fixed with the clear sheeting we got for the wing to protect the paint work it is easy to peel off. 

We transferred the vignette between trailer and bike as and when necessary.


----------



## odipar

We towed a Smart car behind our 3700Kg Rapido through Switzerland last year on our way to Elba
We had to buy two vignettes, one for the car and one for the MH (for 10 days)
We stopped at the border to buy the vignettes which apart from a helpful but grumpy Grenzen Polizei man went without a hitch; just fill in the forms and pay the money
It meant that we used the St. Gothard tunnel FREE which is a lot better and cheaper than if you travel to Italy via France and pay their tunnel tolls
I had no problems with neither traffic nor restrictions on towing with an A frame
I did travel on a Sunday though to avoid the commercial HGVs
Happy Days
MGA Coupe


----------



## ob1

odipar said:


> We towed a Smart car behind our 3700Kg Rapido through Switzerland last year on our way to Elba
> We had to buy two vignettes, one for the car and one for the MH (for 10 days)
> We stopped at the border to buy the vignettes which apart from a helpful but grumpy Grenzen Polizei man went without a hitch; just fill in the forms and pay the money


Odipar - I hope that you don't mind me saying that I don't think you bought two vignettes. The fact that you had to fill in a form suggests that you paid the Heavy Road Tax (10 days) on the van and a vignette (for a year) on the trailer. Vignettes are not subject to any form filling and cannot be bought for ten days.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-62626-swiss-road-tolls-amended-hmtl.

Ron


----------



## mjpksp

I wonder.....

If you bought a vignette for a MH over 3500kg and then you had an accident would the police prosecute and would the insurance company pay out? Just a thought...


----------

